# Innisfail exotic sale



## calliedc (Mar 29, 2013)

Those who love exotic animals come to the innisfail sale tonight and tomorrow they have all kinds of wacky animals here I'll put some pics up for you one time I went there was kangroos sugar glider monkey zebra lovebird camal but they usuly don't have that stuff no more


----------



## calliedc (Mar 29, 2013)

]Those who love exotic animals come to the innisfail sale tonight and tomorrow they have all kinds of wacky animals here I'll put some pics up for you one time I went there was kangroos sugar glider monkey zebra lovebird camal but they usuly don't have that stuff no more


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Cute spotted baby pig!


----------

